

Ask HN: Are there any sites like LPTHW for Java? - Spock

As title says, I'm looking for a tutorial that's similar to LPTHW.
Any help would be fantasitc<p>Cheers
======
startupfounder
Check out: <http://programming-motherfucker.com/>

By the Zed who does LPTHW

~~~
Spock
Cheers buddy!

